# Alternative to Satin Balls?



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin (14 months old) has had a recent growth spurt up and its leaving him more ribby than I would like. He is always svelte, but usually with only a couple ribs visible. Right now we're at the stage where hes got at least five ribs visible on each side, and his hips and tailbone are sticking out.

He's already cold with the weather we've been having, and I'd like a bit more fat on him to keep him at least a bit more covered. So I made up a batch of gluten free satin balls (hes allergic to gluten, gives him a skin rash). We gave him his first one last night with some kibble, and this morning his face was covered in hives. The satin balls were the basic recipe without the total cereal or wheat germ, and I added in some peanut butter (his fave). 

I am now out of ideas on how to fatten this darn dog up! He seems to be allergic to everything! Anyone have any other (gluten free) ideas on how to add some beef to my skeleton-dog?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We supplement Riley and Cooper's kibble with ground beef (full fat), cooked sweet potatoes, cooked pumpkin, carrots, yogurt, and peanut butter.

The ground beef and sweet potatoes seem to help her put on the most weight.  Riley must be going through another growth spurt because she's recently also become very thin.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks threefsh!
Cooked him some pumpkin tonight, will give him some added goodies with each meal.


----------

